# Nollaig na mBan Shona duit!



## Gordanus (6 Jan 2007)

Shame this tradition - Women's Christmas: the day women do no work - seems to have been abandoned........... (Epiphany)


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Jan 2007)

Not 'round our gaff, it hasn't!


----------



## z105 (19 Jan 2007)

Is there one of these for men - or is that every other day?!!!


----------



## Purple (19 Jan 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Not 'round our gaff, it hasn't!


LOL


----------



## gianni (19 Jan 2007)

Bhi fuineamh sa stoirm a ealaigh areir,
Areir Oiche Nollaig na mBan...

anyone know the rest of this verse ?

something about somewhere remote behind the moon...(?)


----------

